# FET Oct - Nov - Dec 2011



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to the latest Oct, Nov and December FET thread.

If you would like to be part of the FET Hall of Fame, please PM me your details and I'll add you to the ever growing list.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268226.0

Here's a quick reminder of the FF posting guidelines.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

If you find others avatars and tickers a little difficult to look at, please follow these guidelines on how to turn them off.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.msg2945228#msg2945228

Please rmember FF is a public site and can be viewed by all.

Sending lots of   and         

to you all!

Mini xx


----------



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Dear Minnie xx

I had ICSI in April which resulted in early miscarriage and have been booked for a nurse led consultation on the 20th of September.  I wud apprexciate to share my experiences with people in the same boat as me.  We have 2 frozen embryos


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi  
Can I join this thread please?? (Minnie, I'll PM you my details in a mo).
We have two frozen blasts and are hoping to start our 3rd medicated FET (4th tx in total) in October/November 2011.
By the time we start it'll be about 20 months since our last attempt, which ended in our 2nd m/c    Can't wait to get going again now  

Deenice - sorry to read of your recent BFN  

Looking forward to chatting to FET cycle buds soon  

Rach xxx


----------



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Dear LittleRach

Welcome to the Thread, I am sorry about your previous m/c, thanx to this forum we can support each other as much as we can. We are also looking at commencing our treatmet around October then possibly ET in November.  We are not sure whether we are having a medicated or non medicated cycle.  We just want to give this attempt our best, up to now I can't figure out what went wrong.  We are waiting to discuss this in the clinic.

Deenice


----------



## Flames (May 15, 2011)

Hey!

I was just wondering when there will be a thread opening for those of us planning FET in Sept/Oct and testing in Nov?  The IVF threads cover the whole year but am a bit sad that these are only a month or two ahead.


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

your wish is my command   

I am filling in for your usual volunteer so a bit slow with what is needed to be honest but i will make the thread for you now,

julsxx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Happy     ladies!!

    

Julsxx


----------



## Flames (May 15, 2011)

Cheers Juls!! x


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Deenice,
Thank you - here's hoping we'll both be celebrating BFPs from our frosties come november....along with anyone else who joins this thread!
Hope you get some answers and a plan in place following your appt in September xxxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello.. I'm hoping to join this thread come end of September.. depending on AF anyhow.

Look forward to meeting everyone.

xx


----------



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Dear Littlerach

Have you attended your consultation yet? if so do u know which day of your cycle will you start the medicine? (if you are doing the medicated cycle)  I will have just finished my period when I go for my appointment and might have to wait again for the next cycle.  

Deenice


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Deenice,
I had my consultation a while ago now as we've had such a long break since our last tx....will be doing medicated FET so looking to start on day 21....I have 2 AFs to go, this month, then as soon as next AF arrives, will be starting on day 21 of that cycle....if my cycles stay regular (which they never seem to do when you're waiting to start tx hey??!) this will be mid october!!  
I am away with work in september and then we're on holiday so thought best to wait til october! 

Hope you're doing OK with all this waiting - can be torture hey?!   Roll on your consultation so you have an idea of when you can start
xxxxxx


----------



## locini (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, Can I join this thread please. 

I am hoping to have a natural FET in october, we are on holiday for 2 weeks in september then plan to start as soon as possible after that.

We have four embryos frozen. 

I had our first fresh cycle this april/may which resulted in a mmc in june followed by a d&c so was pretty awful but I am now managing to get my positivity back.

Deenice - sorry about your BFN but hopefully your consultation will give you some answers.

Rach - you must be a strong person to get through 2 mc, sounds like you have taken a good break though and waited until you were strong enough to go again.

Speak to you both soon x x x


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello All,
I am hoping to join the forum as i am commencing my I am scheduled for FET on the 11/12th Oct, 2011.  
We will be traveling to Czech Republic for our treatment as we are doing as we are privately funding and
Czech is cost effective and we found our previous experience good.
I am hoping to share my experiences with you ladies who are in the same boat as me. Hope this is our time
for the BFP      . I am also hoping to learn from your experiences. 
Skyblue79


----------



## Flames (May 15, 2011)

Hey!

Can I join you?  We are hoping to have our first FET in Oct/Nov after a failed IVF cycle in July.  We have 6 frozen embryos.  Our cycle will be medicated so starting drugs on day 21 of next cycle, AF has just made an appearance so one more to go....I am so bad at all this waiting, much better when am actually cycling.....Look forward to chatting x


----------



## locini (Feb 10, 2011)

Hiya flames and Skyblue and welcome! I hope we get a nice little group started here so we can all support each other through our FET. 

How many embryos is everyone hoping to get transferred back in? 

I am so nervous about going for FET and worry about if the embryos will thaw ok etc. 

Our consultant said there is a 90% chance they will thaw ok and if they do then there is the same chance of them working as with a fresh cycle! Hope this is right.

xxx


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Lucino, Thanx for reply. I have 7 frozen embryos in total but i know my Consultant is not keen for me to transfer more than 2 so i will be transfering 2. Yes, i too hope that we will be able to support each other through this journey.   


Hi Flames, good to hear that you will be part of the group too! 


How are you all guys preparing for the transfer. Anyone on aspirin, predinisolone, Royal jelly or any other vitamins?
Is anyone having accupunture or any holistic therapys.  


Please can you give some tips! 
Thanx 
Skyblue


----------



## Flames (May 15, 2011)

Hi Skyblue and Locini,

I'm just trying to chill out before starting this treatment and have a few weeks of "normal" and get a bit fitter.  We don't have to see the consultant prior to starting, just phone up on the first day of the period that we want to start the cycle on.  Then we speak with the nurses at our clinic and will have an appointment with the Embryologists to ask any questions.

Our clinic says there is about a 15% chance of a frozen cycle working.  We are keen to have 2 put back this time but I think they will encourage just one because of my age....I will ask them when I call.

It seems that we are getting a nice group together already which is great! x


----------



## locini (Feb 10, 2011)

I am taking pregnacare and omega 3 fish oil tablets, also trying to gain a wee bit of weight but apart from that not too much as just trying to relax and get myself in a positive frame of mind again. We have a holiday to tenerife booked in spetember so that will be good. With my fresh cycle I hd reflexology so may get some more of that too.

Sky blue 7 frozen embryos is a fab number. must give you lots of hope. Is there anything in particular that you are doing to prepare? x x 

Flames are you private or nhs? If you are private you can push for 2 if thats what you really want. I don't know if you have as much say though with nhs. I am 25 and having 2 if they both thaw. That will leave us 2 spare ones frozen. my clinic did try and push us for 1 but we stood our ground this time as they persuaded us only to have 1 fresh one and now I wonder would I still be pregnant. x x

xx


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dear *locini, *
[/size]*7 embryos should give me hope, but it's hard. i am trying to be positive but have gone through a lot during this journey as you know its not an easy process at all. But hoping and praying, this is out time. I am taking omega 3 too, royal jelly, vitamins also starting accupunture. I am just trying what a can. Its really good you are going on a holiday before hand. Its much needed before the treatment. *


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dear Flames,
yes its a good idea to chill out before you commence your treatment. Its highly recommended. Are you doing any preparations prior to the treatment? if so what kind of treatment? Hoping we gonna have a good experieence and hoping we gonna support oneanothor through this process.


----------



## Flames (May 15, 2011)

Hey Sky Blue and Locini,

We have 6 frozen day 3 embies which I am sooo pleased about, I spoke with the clinic yesterday actually about how many they recommend putting back and she said they always recommend 2 with FET so that is one worry out of the way.  

Locini- We are private now, our fresh cycle was NHS but we only got one.

We also talked about defrosting - she said there are 2 options, we can take 2 out in the morning and have them put back in the afternoon or we can do a  longer culture and take out a greater number and watch to see how they progress and choose the best 2.  Obviously the down side to that is that one or more may have to be discarded.  It is a hard decision but at the moment I think we will take out 3 and use the best 2 - that way we will hopefully get 2 cycles (if needed) from our 6 embies before we have to do another fresh one.  What do you girls think?

The other thing we discussed was progesterong.  I bled heavily from day 9 of the 2ww with my fresh cycle, in fact my period had finished before day 14 came......I think this may have been to do with the progesterone not being a high enough dose for me as despite continuing to take the gel all my symptoms disappeared 2 days before I bled.  Next time the clinic say we can use gestone injections which are supposed to be good for women in this situation.  They sound sore but worth it if it works.  Do you girls know anything about them, they seem to be available in 2 doses 50mg/100mg and I am not sure which dose the clinic use.  I will ask them on tuesday when they re-open.  The gel I used before seems to be 90mg so I guess they use 100mg but would like to be sure I am injecting myself for good reason......

Skyblue:  I am not really doing any other preparations, apart from taking folic acid (except I ran out last week so I must get more today - I have been taking it for 3.5 years though so I doubt I am deficiant!!)  I am not really sure about the other things like accupuncture/reflexology because evidence to support them is quite mixed.  I don't htink they do any harm though.

Must go, my breakfast is ready!! x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello everyone hope your all ok.

Flames I've been wondering the same as you about progesterone. As I have bled before my two cycles I've been told to go with gestone as it supports ladies more with this defect. 

I've also read alot about the pains and difficulties with this injection but I've come to the point of trying anything as not to bleed before otd so I'm going with it for my first FET, although I'm not sure of mg as yet. 

As for acupuncture I believe it helped me to relax and get my body in good shape inside prior to both cycles and I will do it again for FET. I've also been having reiki for the relaxation side and that to helped me mentally so I would advise anyone stressing about tx at least try it as it can help and do no harm. 

Ive got my apt with consulant on 1st so I guess only then will I be sure of what we're going to do and when. 

Good luck to you all and let's hope we can be the lucky ones with FET x


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dear flames,
Thanx for the reply, Its really good atleast you know on board of what's going on.    When are you starting your treatment, do you have the date? I think its a better option the gestrone, My last treatment i used IM injections called Agolutin for progestrone and i did not bleed till after i tested. I got a BFN, but atleast i knew that was not because of the low progestrone unlike in the other cycle were i bleed 3 before OTD. I think accuputure is beneficial as hbkmorris points out on the fact that it can relax you as while going through the treatment.


Dear hbkmorris Thanx for your entries, I have never tried Reiki before i think i will give it a goal as i hear its relaxing. I dont know about gestrone but i Agolutin is oil and it can be difficult to inject. i got some tips off someone how to make it easier to inject. i am asking everyone to see if i am the only crazy about the preparations prior to the treatment, are you doing anything? My previous treatments, i did completely nothing apart from folic acid and i read around and ladies prepare themselves well in advance before they commence treatment and i am just wondering what you are doing during this treatment.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi sky-blue since January I've been taking pregnecare conception which is full of bits which I would advise everyone to start taking. I've also just started to take baby asprim and maca which is a herbal tablet which can help baance your hormone levels.. All of which my doctor says can't hurt you so take them (it makes me feel I'm doing something different) I'm going to take gestone with my FET this time for sure as you say at least you shouldn't bleed before hand. 

Reiki has been a real hit with me, relaxes me and keeps me strong only thing I would say is not to have when you pupo as it can disturb your body in this case your reiki person should give you meditation and visualisation (all todo with the power of the mind) 

X


----------



## Clairey2608 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi all
Do you mind if I join you?
We had our first fresh IVF cycle in May which resulted in a BFN. We have just seen our Consultant and have decided we are now going to try a medicated FET. He did say these have a 25% success rate (which is lower than the 40% of a fresh cycle but we have 8 embies stored, I know lots of people who FET have worked for and to avoid another e/c for now seems good to me!). So here we are...
Af has just shown up today so I will start the injections in 21 days. Exciting but scary all at the same time!
Hope this is the time for all of us...   to all xx


----------



## Flames (May 15, 2011)

Hey Clairey - welcome!

I am also under Sean Fountian at Salisbury!!  How funny.....small world!  We are doing our FET the cycle after yours, so I have just finished Aug AF and Will count day 1 from Sept AF - we are also doing a medicated cycle.  Good luck to you.  Look forward to chatting and supporting each other x


----------



## Clairey2608 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Flames
How funny we have both missed each other the last cycle and this by one month! Hopefully this will be the positive outcome cycle for both of us!
I have found all of the Salisbury team to be amazing so far, we are so pleased we moved clinics before we started IUI! 
 and  and  to you xx


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

hbkmorris, Thats good, i am on pregnacare conception too, how long are you going to take the baby aspirin for? I have heard of Maca but never tried it before. I hear Brazil nuts on 2ww are quiet good as they help with implantation.  Baby dusts to you    

Clairey2608, welcome to the thread. you seem like we gonna have ours almost same time. I am hopefully having my FET on 11th or 12 of Oct. Do you know your schedule. baby dusts to you


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi skyblue

I've been taking baby aspirin for a few weeks now and will continue with mt FET, I'm also taking maca which I started same time as aspirin but I'm only taking one a day at mo and will dose it up more when I know I'm starting tx. 

If my FET doesn't work them we've decided we will save up to go and see care mitts for immune testing which is mighty expensive but is worth it as I feel there's a major issue with me and implantation x


----------



## locini (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello everyone, sorry ive not been on over the weekend was taking part in the cancer reserch relay for life. we had stalls on from 2pm saturday and the relay started at 6pm and was meant to on til 6am but got finished at 2am due to extreme weather conditions!! 

Hope you all had a good weekend and welcome to the group clairey!

hbkmorris  - what is the baby asprin for and what is maca? 

Is anybody having a natural FET or is everyone else having medicated?

xxx


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi guys, 
I got a BFN last week after DE cycle in prague, luckily we have 3 snowbabies  so we are considering when to go for FET at the mo.
Clinic said bleed after this one I could start meds, which would be end Sept and ET in October. 

Im feeling quite emotional about it all at the mo, we've been TTC since Oct 2008, we've done 3 OEIVFs and this was our first DEIVF. Just feel so fed up but really want to be pregnant by christmas..... no pressure then. DH just doesn't really get it.  

I'm reading the 'get pregnant faster' book by marilyn glenville, so I'm going to try and change my diet, reduce red meat, eat organic chicken, lots of fish and friut & veg, cut out caffeine, bread and fatty foods. I'm also going to stay off alcohol as no point in going back on it now. 
I started fertility plus y'day as well as 50omg of Vit C twice per day. 

I did try maca before but found it really irritated my IBS, so had to abandond that idea. Ive so many supplements its like a health food store in my house   Had dh on spirulina before last cycle and I was taking chlorella. 

Just want to get going again, but not looking forward to the TWW.  
xx


----------



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Hallo Ladies

Welcome ladies, sorry I have not been posting for a while.  How are you all getting along with the waiting game.  It's real torture for me.

Skyblue79, I am definately going to try more supplements as well as accupunture, I've read it helps.  I am not sure how soon or how often is recommended.

Hbk morris, sorry about your Bfn, I wish to start baby aspirin and maybe try maca as well.  How many sessions of accupunture did you have on your previous sessions?

Locini, Hie - sorry to read about your msc, hopefully this time it will work.  I am having to transferred back if they survive the thaw, I am kping my fingers crossed.

Hey Flames- It appears we are starting treatment around same time, the waitning is really killing me, will count day 21 from my September AF

Clairey2608- sorry about your Bfn, I hope this time you will make it, 8 embies is really good

BeDazzled- So sorry about your Bfn, stay strong and prepare for another trial, hoping for the best.

Littlerach- How are u getting along with the preparations.  Have you started on some supplements?  How I wish I could  also go away on holiday to while up time, My holiday is scheduled around November after ET


----------



## locini (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome Bedazzled,  Sorry to hear of your BFN, you wll still be feeling quite emotional if you only found out last week. It is good though that you have 3 snowbabies waiting for you! I am dreading the 2ww - it's torture!

Deenice - yeah this waiting game is so hard, just want to get going again, if i didn't have a holiday booked I would be going crazy with the wait. I think it's all the not knowing which is hardest. Though when the time comes to start I bet i will think the time has flown in!!

xxx


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Yay this threads getting busy!! Am posting from my phone so bit tricky to read back and do proper personals and can't remember everything...I blame an extra day off work with bank hol!

For those asking about gestone I had it on last tx on day of bfp... Had started bleeding before otd...am hoping that using it from et will help keep those levels sky high! Think it's the best way of progesterone entering your system and absorption from pessaried can be variable.

In terms of preparation I'm having acupuncture and just trying to get as fit as I can be by going to gym etc will stop when actually having tx.

Have a good day everyone only a 4 day week!! Xxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Morning ladies

Hello to all.. not sure really where to start!

Littlerach.. I'm going to request Gestone this time round, I was offered it last time but I got so worked up about the injections a chickened out and went with cyclogest but now I'm ready for anything thay can throw at me as i'm desperate to try and make things different! Acupuncture is great I had it with my last two cycles and I shall commence it again for FET. I too have re-joined my gym although i've not seen a massive change as of yet! But I shall continue and I will continue swimming through treatment too.

locini.. Have a super holiday, when you off and where too? Baby Asprin is to help thin my blood down a little not that I have very thick blood but my doctor has advised me of this and Maca so i'm giving it a go. Maca can help with hormone balances.. take a look on google.. quite interesting!

Deenice.. I had acupuncture all the way through my cycles. Started with 1 as a warm up then 1 whilst stimming (not supposed to have it during DR) 1 before EC 1 before ET 1 after ET and another a few days later so around 6 in total, i've never done FET before so I don't know how many I will have but I would like to have around 4 especially after ET to aid implantation as this is where I really suffer.

BeDazzled.. I'm very VERY sorry to hear about your BFN, so sad and I know it bloomin hurts no matter how many snoe babies you have. I've not had any side affects to the Maca as yet but i'm still only taking one a day for the mo then will step up the levels once I know i'm starting tx.. mind you as i'm having FET i'm not sure it's going to make a massive difference! 

Keep strong and keep looking forward as we all have to believe dreams do come true in the end.

AFM.. We are off to see our consultant on Thursday.. We'll see if he has any magic tricks he can pull out of his bag for us.. Doubt it mind you but you never know x


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

*Flames* - sorry to hear of your recent BFN    I too am doing a medicated FET  Know EXACTLY what you mean about the waiting!! sooo much easier once you have something to aim for hey? Roll on October hey? 
Sounds like a good plan to take out 3 frosties and going with the best 2 

*HBKMorris* - gestone is definitely a better way to get progesterone directly into your system rather than cyclogest....I'll be honest they're not the nicest of injections but we'll do anything hey?  A tip someone told me (after I'd stopped using gestone!) was that it's best to warm the area you're going to jab (I had been freezing!) cos gestone is fairly thick - seems to go in easier this way apparently!
Good luck with your appt on 1st 
We are considering immune testing if this tx unsuccessful too...fingers crossed neither of us will need it though!

*Locini* - sorry to read of your mm/c hon     I'll be honest I hadn't intended to take this long a break between txs - only planned 6 months off initially but circumstances have ditacted it! BUT I think the break has done me good and now raring to go...if not a little terrified to be soon back on the rollercoaster   
ps - I have 2 frozen blasts so planning on both going back providing they survive the thaw!

*BeDazzled* - sorry to read of your BFNs hun     Here's to an early Christmas pressie for you lovely  Don't think our other halves, no matter how hard they try can understand the desperate need to be mummies  

*Skyblue* - hi  I am taking pregnancy vits, will start aspirin once commence d/r and have been having acupuncture for a while now (mainly cos I thought I was starting tx sooner and find it relaxing plus it helps regulate my cycle so have carried on with it!) 

*Clairey2608* - hi hon, so sorry to read of your recent BFN     you're right, lots of ladies get BFPs from FETs so fingers crossed you're one of them! Ooh not long for you now then...think you'll be the first on this thread to get going  You can lead the way in BFPs 

*Deenice* - hi hon, waiting sure is tough hey? But will soon be sept, then you can count down to your consultation and get some firm plans together A holiday in nov to celebrate that BFP sounds fab 
Not taking any supplements as such, just preg vitamins...may look into maca though...haven't heard of it before!

Hope you've all had a good day? Mine has been super busy back at work after the bank hol...plus we have 2 members of staff on leave this week and all their work to cover!! Oh well, at least the week will go quickly  
Am off on work trip abroad mid sept, then off to italy on hols...hopefully then sept AF will arrive shortly after then get start d/r on day 21! Nothing like wishing your life away hey?


----------



## locini (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello,

hbkmorris - We are off too the north of tenerife mid september, it's lovely and quiet there. It is where we went for our first ever holiday together so will be nice to go back and relax for a couple of weeks. 

Rach - I am glad the break has done you good, it is scary being back on the rollercoaster and Im sure you'll be like me that if you get a BFP you'll still not relax until you actually have a baby in your arms. I am having 2 aswell (if they survive the thaw!) 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Morning Ladies, 

Thanks for all the good wishes, I'm feeling a bit better today. I'm seeing a counsellor as I am so angry about the whole gynae/ infertility issue. I've been complaining since I first started periods about excrutiating pain each mth, Ive seen 7 gynaes over the last 20 yrs, had numerous scans, laparoscopies and 2 laparotmies  and i only found out in May this year the cause of all my problems. 
I have half a uterus, a unicornuate uterus, only the right side developed at birth. This has caused endometriosis, which led to adhesions and loss of function in left kidney. I also had an operation where gynse cut out my left ovary which Ive learned since should never have been done. Because of size of uterus I can only have 1 transferred   and will be a high risk pregnancy. 
So its all come to a head and i'm trying to deal with it all now as well as the fact that DE is our only option. 
I had hoped to do DE FET in Oct and will continue with that plan as long as I feel ready.

I'm loving the idea of a holiday, tenerife sounds lovely. In Ireland IVF is all self funded, so we've spent 20k so far    but a sun holiday before FET would be just the thing. Just need to convince my poor dh of that now!!

I was taking the maca powder and I felt the bad effect   almost immediately; the tablets may not be as bad. It have heard good reports about it, especially for sperm issues  

Have you guys all definite dates for starting, well as definite as they can be dependent on AF of course?
Should we start a rolecall?
xx


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Locini- thanks hon   yeah definitely won't relax til cuddling our little one!!
Aah your hol sounds a perfect way to prepare for tx   xxx

Bedazzled- blimey what a tough time you've had   hope seeing the counsellor helps... Ive seen counsellor at my clinic a fair few times and have found the sessions invaluable sometimes just talking and having someone's undivided attention helps even though they can't physically change the situation xxx
A roll call sounds good so here's my info ( af dependent):

Littlerach: med fet, d/r planned for 19/10

Hope everyone all ok? Xxxxxx


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Hbkmorris- hope all goes well at your appt today and you come away with firm plan in place xxx

Happy thursday everyone!!!


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Littlerach.. Thank you so much for your well wishes.. I do hope I come away with a firm plan! I really want them to re-scan me and check all my bits again as I'm convinced I've got something else wrong with me! 

I've got 2 A4 peices of paper full of bullet points and filled with questions.. I bet we walk out being more disheartened then when we went in./

Anyhow happy Thursday back.. roll in the weekend.. I must get back to work! 

Take Care xx


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Hbkmorris- hope it went ok and you got thru your list of questions! Can be disheartening can't it as sometimes they just can't give us the answers we need? 
I see from your signature that this is your last go? Xxx

Hope all you other lovely ladies are ok? Xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you.. Yeah it went ok, didn't really get every answer I wanted but he has put me forward for the trophy trial which investigates your womb, uterus etc etc it's supposed to be given to ladies who've had more than 2 failed cycles, 37 and under and a bmi of below 35 so I've just got to wait now for the apt to come through! 

Once the results are back then depending on the next step I can start FET but it's going to be November/December I fear so I may not belong on this thread :-( 

He said that my embies and blasts are top quality and doesn't see how it can be poor sperm quality or poor egg quality that's affecting us he things it's implantation concerns. 

To be honest I've no idea what I believe but I'm happy I'm having more scans as I'm convinced it's something to do with my womb! Xx


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Glad he listened to your concerns and is putting you forward for the trial... Fingers and toes crossed for some answers for you, great that your embies are top quality but I guess frustrating that it hasnt happened... Although none if us want anything to be "wrong" at least if something is found it can be treated ...
Sorry you'll have to wait longer to start hon but better to get tests out of the way as you say...keep us posted though and will be keeping all crossed for that well deserved bfp later on this year xxx


----------



## Flames (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone!  

I am really pleased that this thread is getting chatty, I was on a fab thread for my ivf in June/July and I thought it might not be as good next time but it seems I was wrong!  We have been on leave this week as yesterday was our wedding anniversary. We have had a really nice time at home doing jobs that have needed sorting for ages and have been for some lovely long walks. It has been v relaxing to get away from work - I am a midwife so this journey is made pretty difficult by my work.

I am writing on my phone in the car so it's quite hard to go all the way back and do loads of personals but just a few to keep in touch with you all.

Hbkmorris - it sounds like you had quite a productive appt. One of the things I find so hard about infertility is that there are so many answers we can never get. Being part of the trial will be good though and hopefully some gaps in your diagnosis will be filled. 

Littlerach - the bfn was hard but am trying to move on and look forward. The waiting is one of the hardest bits, last time I was much better emotionally once I got going. At the moment I am trying to focus on gettin fit, I put on a few unwanted kg during last cycle and would like to loose them and not put on any more during next tx.....I think we will cycle together, depending on af (very unpredictable) I guess I will start dr about 15/10 so we should be pretty close which will be fab!

Deenece - I think we will also be close in ou tx depending on when ur sept af is due? It will be fab to have a great group of girlies together - hopefully we can support each other through our journeys. You are right, the waiting is hideous. Being on af!!!

Locini - Your holiday sounds lovely. I have never been to Tenerife but me and dh like to try and avoid the crowds so it sounds idilic to me. We are going to Scotland for 2 weeks in oct right before I start dr. We an to hike and warm up in little pubs by big roring fires! A real escape!

Bedazzled - you have been through so much, you must be a v strong lady. I have seen the counsellor at our clinic once who I found massivley helpful so I hope that you will also find this helps you resolve some things and move forward. The other thing I have done in the past is hypnotherapy which was also really good and helped at a time when I really wasn't coping at all before we tried treatment. It might be worth a try. Thinking of you......

Well, that is all I can manage on my phone. Hope you all have a lovely day and get to see some sunshine. We are off to meet dh's mum for her b'day x


----------



## locini (Feb 10, 2011)

Where abouts in scotland you going to flames? I live up at the very north! We are going to the north of tenerife, it's a lot quieter than the south and not so touristy. More for couples rather than big groups of friends etc. We like it in the north because it is so quiet and very reaxed atmosphere.

hbkmorris - I hope they can find an answer for your non- implantation, although you might have to start later than expected it will definatley be better to find out if there is a reason rather than waste your perfect little embies!! If they find a reason then they can hopefully sort it or give you something to help.

Hope everyone has a good weekend x x


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Flames- yes great that the thread is getting busy already  
Long walks and a week off sounds fab! Your job must be very difficult at times  . I too work with babies for much of my job.... I imagine working with ladies everyday who are experiencing one of the happiest days of their lives and what you long for most must be challenging.... I think you're one brave lady  
We' ll have to keep each other motivated with our fitness regimes to prepare for tx 
Great that we'll hopefully be cycling close together although my af can be somewhat unpredictable too!

Locini - when are you off to Tenerife? We' re going to Venice in two weeks and I can't wait!! 

Hi to all you other fet ladies  

AFM- am soooooo glad it's the weekend. Visiting friends here and there, one couple has new baby so bit apprehensive but sure will be fine! Xxxxx


----------



## locini (Feb 10, 2011)

Little rach we are off in 2 weeks so prob about the same time as you. Wow venice will be lovely, I've never been there before but defiantely love to go some day. 

Aww flames I never took in the bit about you being a midwife, that must be sooo hard I can't even imagine. You will be one of those ladies that you help one day! I work as a childminder but finding it too hard to cope with since my mc so have handed in my notice for a few weeks time. You must be one brave lady! 

You too Rach working with  babies for your job - what do you do? I hope you have a good weekend visitng all your friends and hope the it wasn't too hard seeing the ones with a new baby! It's so hard but one day it will be us with the new baby who people come to visit. 

How are you all feeling about doing FET, I am so nervous and scared about it all. 

xxx


----------



## Clairey2608 (Feb 1, 2010)

Afternoon all,
Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend so far! We have been busy doing bits at home (we are halfway through having an extension done) and off out for dinner tonight with friends so all good. We had yesterday off work too and went to Bath for the day, we used the spa there which was so good, nice to relax and chill out for a bit, very enjoyable! It was our wedding anniversary last week so thought we deserved a little treat before our next cycle starts again!
We've now heard from the clinic and had our schedule all sorted out so we are all go to start injections on 17th September, aiming for a day 3 FET on 21st October. Keen to get started now we know what the plan is! I've also booked in accupuncture sessions this time as I used this early on when we were trying to conceive naturally and it did make a real difference to my period lengths etc so hoping it will help this treatment down right the path! Every little helps, keeping everything crossed!
Locini - What a shame you've had to give up your job, I understand it must be very difficult though and not sure I could work with children or babies at this time. Try not to feel too nervous about your FET, just focus on why you're doing it and how amazing the positive outcome will be in the end!   
Littlerach - I love Venice, so jealous - have an amazing time! Hope your weekend is going ok and meeting the new baby has been ok.   
Flames - Happy belated wedding anniversary! The weather has been lovely at the moment, you've been very lucky, perfect for long walks!   
Hbkmorris - Great to hear you've having more tests and have been put forward for the trial, hope you find the answers you need!   
Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a fab weekend so far! Shall we start a treatment list as I get soo confused when everyone's doing what?? 
Love and babydust to all xx


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Locini-     to you Hun, being around little ones certainly tough at times especially after trauma of m/c... You have to do whatever you can to protect yourself in this journey xxx
I work in a hospital with kiddies and part of my job is helping those who struggle with feeding because of their medical conditions... A lot of babies!
I am mostly excited about tx cos have waited soooo long to get going again but do have flashes of terror when I think about 2ww and otd  

Clairey2608- ooh not long for you at all now then!! Acu has definitely helped regulate my cycle length   sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday... Enjoy your meal tonight  
A list sounds like a good idea although I'm posting from phone at mo so not able to do anything fancy!!! Any takers? 

Afm- seeing new baby was fine today, it's often the anticipation thats worse hey?! Just got quiet eve of x factor then DVD planned I think!!

Rach xxxx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello all
My best wishes and   to you all

I'm hoping to have our one little frostie put back in in Nov   
As you can see from my pic that we have been blessed with our little girl (2nd icsi go)

We were so lucky as i am a very low responder to the drugs, only 2 eggs ( no fert) on 1st go and only 5 on 2nd ( on 5amps ) made me so ill that I can't do it again so frostie is our only hope.

I'm using a clearblue ov tester for the next 2 months and will have a natural transfer.

Bath hospital doesn't do scans so just got to call them when i think i am oving.
So nervous about it defrosting ok and getting the right time to put it back in.

I'll try and pop on here as much as poss to learn all I can to help it work. This site helped me so much in the bad times and good. I couldn't have coped without it.

Much love and    to you all

Fire Opal


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Fire Opal - welcome hon   CONGRATS on your gorgeous little girl   and lots of luck for your FET  

Right, I'm on the laptop today so will have a go at a list so we can see where we're all at....I'll do what I can from reading back over the posts but please feel free to change anything if i get it wrong or add anything on!!

Here goes........


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

FET girlies    

*Deenice*
Consultation appt 21st September
2 frosties 

*Littlerach*
Med FET planned for Oct - should be starting D/R around 19th Oct 
2 frozen blasts 

*Flames*
Med FET planned for Oct
6 frosties 

*HBKMorris*
Consultation - 1st sept, awaiting trophy trial so FET Nov/Dec- GOOD LUCK hon 

*Locini*
Natural FET planned for October 
4 frosties 

*Skyblue69*
FET 11th/12th October, Czech Republic
7 frosties 

*Clairey2608*
Med FET - D/R starts 17th sept
Day FET planned for 21st October
6 frosties 

*BeDazzled*
Med DE FET, start D/R end sept 

*Fire Opal*
Nat FET planned for Oct
1 frostie 

Come on snowbabies do us proud!!


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Have a look at the list ladies and feel free to edit...hope I've got it right?

*BeDazzled* - have put you down for DE FET - hope this is right?

I had a look at the list on the other FET thread with ET dates, OTD etc but as most of us aren't there yet and re waiting to get going,thought a general list for now then we can update/change as we get closer!!
Won't be offended if anyone wants to make any changes 

Rach xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello everyone - there is a sticky topic 'Hall of Fame' showing who's going and when ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268226.0

More than welcome to pm me with your details and I can add you...

Mini xx


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Mini- minx- thanks for that, sorry I forgot about hall of fame! Xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

littlerach - its honestly not a problem - if you'd rather have the info in the threads, then that is honestly fine - (saves me a job ...   )


Take care 


Mini xx


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks mini   whatever the rest of the ladies over here think!! I won't be offended either!!!   xxx


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello ladies,
BeDazzelled welcome to the forum. Time is fast approaching, i have got just over a month till i have my embryo transfer. How are yo all Ladies getting on so far?


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello ladies, can I join too?
As you can see from my signature I lost my little boy at 19 weeks in May.  My DP and I are ready to get back on the roller-coaster and met with our consultant last week.
Being pregnant has sorted out my periods and ovulation so I currently have a 29 day cycle.  My DP and I have been tried naturally last month and we'll try naturally again this month.  For some reason I don't feel optimistic that a natural cycle will work for me.  Next AF is due around 25th September then I start my medicated FET on day 21 (around 14 October). It looks like there are quite a few of us around this time so I look forward to chatting to you all over the coming months    


Re the conversations on preparation I like the sound of Reiki so might give that a go.  I'm trying to lose a few more pounds and get a little fitter.  I am taking the Zita West tablet Vitafem, Vitafem boost and Vital DHA.  Quite pricey but hey hum....
I also do acupuncture at the Zita West clinic.  I used this in my last cycle to assist with stimulation and before ET (couldn't do it afterwards because they were closed).  I'm going to give the clinic a call about when it's best to use acupuncture for FET - I'll let you know what they say. 
I have spoken to a nutritionist (again at Zita West) who explained that we just need to be working on getting a good lining.  She suggested (i) Beta Carotene (coloured foods e.g broccoli, carrots and spinach 2/3 portions a day).  (ii) Loose Leaf nettle tea helps with blood flow which should assist the lining, (iii) a bit of pineapple for a few days before and after transfer, and (iv) selenium (Brazil nuts, avocado).

I hope my input has helped    and that the waiting is not driving everyone too crazy.
Look forward to speaking with you all.


----------



## Flames (May 15, 2011)

Aaaah!  Don't you just hate computors sometimes, I just wrote a really long message and then pressed something by accident and wham!  It's gone......

So, strike 2.......I am quite excited at the moment because I am about mid cycle which means only just over 2 weeks till AF and then we can get going on next cycle which is pretty exciting.

Littlerach - Well done on the fab list!!  Your job sounds like it could be as upsetting as mine at times.  There are days when I really would prefer to stay in bed but then I have days when I have a really great time and I enjoy what I do very much so I will stick at it for now.  DH and I did a big re-evaluation after the last failed cycle and I reduced my hours slightly and have a much more predictable working pattern which has improved life loads.  In the long term if tx is repeatedly unsuccessful I am not sure what will happen but we will cross that bridge if we come to it (hopefully we won't). 

Locini - I really see where you are coming from, childminding must be so hard.  DH and I have decided that health has to come first and if your job is making you miserable then you need a change.  We are going to spend 5 days on Mull and then a week in a cottage near Glen Coe, I am really excited!

Welcome to Faith 2011 and Fire Opal.  It's great to have you on board.  Faith, I think there will be a few of us starting dr around that time which is always nice.

Well - I had better do some housework not just sit here chatting!  Speak later x


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Faith - welcome to the thread hon  
So so sorry to read of the loss of your little boy, can't begin to imagine how hard that must have been      
If my af plays ball think I'll be starting dr a few days after you xxxx

Flames- thanks lovely   you're definitely right in that your health comes first... Tx causes us to re evaluate lots hey?!
Ooh not long for you now then!! Ive just had my af and generally having 28-29 day cycles do should be on track for mid oct! Xxx

Afm- had phone call from one of my best friends yest telling me shes pg... So thats two of my best freinds pg.... So pleased for them but know you girls will understand how it feels to feel totally left behind when bern trying for years, failed tx and m/c....
Xxxxx


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi

Wondering if I can join this thread.  Just heard from my hospital that I have my first FET appointment on 1 Nov.  This is to see a nurse and embryologist.  They never sad any more so really not sure what this appointment will involve or even if this is when I will start or not.  Any help greatly appreciated x


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Sky blue - are you excited or nervous?  No doubt a bit of both.  
Hi Flames - Thanks for the welcome.  Not long for us now.   
Hi Littlerach - completely understand what you mean about friends (in fact anyone) being pregnant.  It makes me feel so miserable, then I feel bad for feeling miserable and not properly sharing in their joy.  Everyone at work and personally seems to be pregnant.  With friends it's not so bad as they are very sensitive to what happened with my boy.  I am a solicitor and we were holding a client event the other day.  I walked into the room to find three heavily pregnant ladies who are all the size I would have been.  One of them was going on mat leave soon so they used this opportunity when they were all together to present her with all these lovely bits for her little boy...I quietly left the room as it was a bit too much for me.  Hopefully we can join that gang one day   
Hi Catbob - my appoinment was very straight forward and we agreed that I would start on my next cycle.  If it's a medicated cycle you start taking drugs on day 21 and I think transfer takes place about four weeks after.  Good luck with the appointment.
AFM: I should be mid way through my cycle. Waiting for OPK to say that I'm ovulating so we can give it one more go naturally.  So far no signs or symptoms and a negative on OPK so I fear my PCOS symptoms are back   .  I'll give it a week then call my consultant.  No ovulation = no period in two weeks so he might start me on Norethisterone to get things moving.


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Faith 2011, welcome to the thread. I am so sorry about your loss it must be terrible for you. Can't imagine how it must have been. Keep the faith. Thank you very much for your advise on the prep, it is really helpful. I am also on preg vitamins. i will crack on with the veg evry day. I do take raspberry leaf tea, is that part of the leaf tea you were talking about i am also taking brazilian nuts i think they are recommended esp in 2ww? I am both excited and nervous as can expect.   


FireOpal, welcome to the thread. congrats on your baby girl. Hoping that things will be fine for us all ladies!   



Flames, how are you getting on? Its so exciting with you AF about to start!   


littleRach, the list is fab, looking forward to mid october. time goes so quick before you know it the time will be here.   


Locino, you are almost off to your holiday. SWish i had enough annual leave to go away before FET.    


BeDazzeled, you have hard a tough time. but Please God this is our time.   


Catbob, welcome to the thread   


Deenice, looking forwar to your appointment in 2 weeks?


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello ladies,
I wonder if you could help me. Does anyone know where i could get a transvaginal scan privately in london or essex so that i can send to my doctor in Czech republic. Please help me ASAP as i need to send this before my AFxxx


----------



## MandyGJ (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, Can I join this thread as well please.  We have 5 blastos and I am going to start downregging on Wednesday for two weeks and hopefully have et early October.  We have had one IUI that didn't take and when I had egg collection I developed OHSS and so fresh et was abandoned


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi MandyGJ, welcome to the thread. I am also scheduled for early to mid October for embryo transfer so we probably are in the same boot.
what protocol are you using? do you have any preparation that you are doing? sending baby dusts to you!


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi guys,
Just thought you probably be interested in this link. I am currently following this protocol in preparation for my FET. Its called the AngelBumps protocol loads of ladies on this site have tried it. Hope it will be of help. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Skyblue, I hope you were able to find somewhere to get your scan done.  Your clinic in Czech must have this situation all the time so must have a list of places peole have visited before?  Re the tea: it is nettle tea, as in stinging nettles (the things we'll do eh?!).  Doesn't seem that easy to come by and I was told to go to Neal's Yard.  Thanks for the link to other helpful hints and tips to assist.
Welcome GJ: I also had OHSS but it developed after transfer - not pleasant is it?!  Glad you're feeling better.
AFM: OPK finally gave me a smiley face so I know that I have now ovulated so in two weeks I'll either be pregnant    or starting the pill prior to down regulating.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Skyblue ..... Czech board this way .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

Lots of info on scan's, meds etc .... and fabulous support boards. I too have my treatment in Czech.

  

Mini xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello all

Just a quickie, I've been using the clearblure moniter and didn't think it was working as day14 came and went with no sign of OV but today, today 21 there is was OV. so now i'm totally confused. 

How will i know when to tell the clinic to get frostie out. thinking i might have to have a few more months to use machine to see if i'm late every month also late ov can be prone to miscarriage.  

Any advice would be fab

Hopa ya all well

Fo


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Faith 2011, thanx yes i got some info from mini so i have got a telephone number which i am going to make an appointment for the scan. hopefully thursday. Yes my previous cycles i did nothing to prepare but this time round, i think its time to change, i am on loads of vits according the the AngleBump protocol!  Good to hear about the the ovulation you getting there.

Mini, thanx very much for the link, i managed to get some info from one of the forum, so i got the number for a clinic near to my place. will be making an appoint hopefully for thursday.
Skyblue


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Brilliant news Skyblue .. glad its worked out and you've got a number    

Opal - tbh I wouldn't have a clue as gave up tracking my cycle some time back... Is it worth having a scan?? 

  

Mini xx


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Fire Opal. I'm using the clear blue digital test. It seems to be working accurately for me and I have PCOS and generally irregular periods. I can tell its working (although I'm not pregnant) because the only bit of your monthly cycle that is guaranteed is the bit between ovulation and your period - it will always be two weeks. Does that make sense   When ever I have had a positive ovulation test my period arrives exactly two weeks later. Not all cycles are 28 days and there are people who have a regular 36 days cycle. Has your cycle always been 28 days and predicable? 
I'm no expert but my understanding is that late ovulation and irregular periods can mean you are prone to miscarriage depending on the reason. If your cycle is just longer then its not likely to be a problem. If your cycles is longer/irregular because of a condition like PCOS then yes the risk is apparently increased. 
Try not to panic it sounds like you just have a longer cycles. To save on the guess work maybe you should get a private scan done. Hope my wittering has helped


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi ladies 

*WELCOME*  to the thread *Catbob* and *MandyGJ*   will add you to our list in a mo 

*Skyblue* - glad you got scan booked  thanks for posting that link, very interesting 

*Faith2011* - fingers and toes crossed for you this month lovely xxx

*Fire Opal* - sorry can't help wiith your question hon...though sounds like a scan might help? Hope you get it sorted xx

*Locini* - hope you're having a lovely hol 

*Flames* - how are you? xx

*Deenice* - hope all goes well with your appt next week xxx

*Clairey2608* - not long til you start D/R now hey?  Hope you're OK xx

*BeDazzled* - how are you doing hon? xx

AFM - sorry have been offline for a while...off on my work trip tomorrow then venice on sunday so ahve been frantically getting stuff sorted at work for almost 2 weeks off, packing for Salzburg and then for Venice as have a fairly quick turnaround when back from Salzburg!!!
Then it won'r be long til can start FET!!!!!!! whoop!!!  

Rach xxx


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Just updating.......
*FET girlies*   

*Deenice*
Consultation appt 21st September 
2 frosties  

*Littlerach*
Med FET planned for Oct - should be starting D/R around 19th Oct 
2 frozen blasts  

*Flames*
Med FET planned for Oct
6 frosties  

*HBKMorris*
Consultation - 1st sept, awaiting trophy trial so FET Nov/Dec- GOOD LUCK hon  

*Locini*
Natural FET planned for October 
4 frosties  

*Skyblue69*
FET 11th/12th October, Czech Republic
7 frosties  

*Clairey2608*
Med FET, start D/R 17th September
6 frosties  

*BeDazzled*
Med DE FET, start D/R end sept  

*Fire Opal*
Nat FET planned for Oct
1 frostie  

*Faith2011*
TTC naturally but Med FET planned for October if needed...D/R planned for 14th Oct
10 frosties  

*Catbob*
1st FET appt 1st November  

*MandyGJ*
Med FET, D/R 14th October
5 frozen blasts  

Come on snowbabies do us proud!!


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for updating the table Littlerach and have a lovely break. x


----------



## naterlee (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello ladies, can I join you?   


I am looking to start my first FET in October (medicated) after a, rather long and protracted, MMC in July/Aug.  I had an ERPC on the 19th August and my clinic have said we can start the FET after my 1st natural cycle.  I haven't had this yet, but have a feeling AF may be on its way.  If it isn't (and it has laughed in my face before retreating this way many times before!) then the clinic has said they can provide me with medication after 6 weeks to bring on a bleed.  So, I have 2 weeks to wait!


The clinic did go through with us what happens with a FET but as that was at the beginning of July before my mc saga played out I must admit I have completely forgotten!  Do I just call them on the first day of my period?


Looking forward to getting to know you all and sending lots of   and   to all.


Naterlee
x


----------



## Flames (May 15, 2011)

Hey Naterlee - welcome along!!  I am sorry to hear about your mmc, hopefully this will be your time.  I am also waiting for AF to start my first medicated FET so we are in the same boat.  My clinic just said to call on day 1 of period, I don't know if that is the same with all clinics though.  I think AF is due in about a week but, like you, when I want it to come it's always late!!

Littelrach: Are you on your hols yet?  You are doing a great job with the board, well done!  I hope you have a relaxing break.

I haven't really got much to say, just waiting for the cycle to start, which will hopefully be about a week from now.  I am really looking forward to it now.  Compared to last time when I was really worried and in a right state I am quite pleased with myself.  I have been trying to decide what to do about work, I am entitled to take sick leave but my employer has rules about how many episodes of sick leave you are allowed in a year and what percentage of the year you can be off sick.  I was off for a month during/after my failed IVF in July so I think this time I will take unpaid leave so I don't need to worry about my sick record and I also I dont have the anxiety of getting doctors notes etc.  It is annoying to have no pay but reducing stress is my main priority at the moment.  

Hope everyone else is doing OK with the waiting.....x


----------



## MandyGJ (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Naterlee.  
I am currently doing a medicated down reg and this is what I was told to do:  you have to call your clinic on day 1 and then they should book you in for a day 21 start on down regging medication - Supercur.  You will take this until a couple of days before FET.  On your next period you will phone the clinic again and they will make an appointment for you to come in for a scan to see that the down regging has worked and you will then start estrogen tablets to build your lining. You normally take that for approximately 8 -10 days.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I found my way over to this thread - I hope you don't mind me joining you all.  I'm having my FET in the first week of October (well if my AF ever shows up - 2 days late already!!).

I am on a medicated cycle at the moment and therefore am down regging.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and good luck to everyone for their FET's!!!

Jo xx


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Naterlee, welcome to the thread. I am so sorry to hear about your MMC. Hopefully this time round we will have good news!    

Hi jk1, welcome to the thread, i think we are around the same time as well i go for embryo transfer on the 11th/12th October.    


Skybluexxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

skyblue79 - whoop whoop it will be nice to have a buddy!! - is this your first FET? xx


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi jk1,
i know it will be nice! Yes it is my first frozen embryo transfer. All i know is that it's a bit easier preparation wise than the fresh. Are you doing anything in particular to prepare? i posted a link earlier in a week of what other ladies do to prepare and i am following the same protocol! 
Skyblue


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Just a quicky.. Hope your all well and had a fab weekend. Change of chuffin plan for me, was told on Friday that as I'm having FET and not a fresh cycle I can't be part of the trophy trial.. After much moaning & crying to consultant his agreed to request a scan anyhow so I'm just waiting now for a letter or phone call to arrange apt.. So peed-off needless to say nearly two bottles of vino been drank this weekend!! Xx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

skyblue - i'm taking supplements and also drinking manuka honey and cinnamon once a day in milk and generally just trying to be healthy (eating well and exercising for an hour a day).  Thats it really - i will have a look at your link now xxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

skyblue - i just looked - yes this is where i got some of my supplements from - i am taking sanatogen pre-conception (pregnacare gives me a headache), q10, fish oils, and vit b - thats it though - will also be having steriods which i normally have in tx but a higher dose this time x


----------



## Clairey2608 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey all,
Hope everyone is well and had a good weekend! How can it be Sunday night already!?
Well I started down reg injections yesterday so we are off and running! I'd forgotten how rotten I feel so quickly after starting but remember it so clearly now!! Still, hoping it will be all worth it! Going to have accupuncture alongside this cycle so have my first session onWednesday. Other than that just happy we have started.
Sorry not been around for a bit but back now so will have read through and try to catch up on how everyone's doing. 
  to all xx


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

* hbkmorris, I am sorry to hear about the trial. But keep your chin up!*    .

[/size]
[/size]* jk1 thats nice you are top of things with the vitamins. how lng do you take the steriods for? is that predinisoone and what does do you start with? Iam also doing steriods and asprin. Hopefully this is our time*    
[/size]
[/size]* Clairey2608 , it's good news you have started the ball rolling! wow don't time go fast!*    
[/size]


----------



## Clairey2608 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks skyblue, its scary how time goes hey! Good to have started!
Hoping being your first FET means this is your time! Sending lots of    and    xx


----------



## LouB (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi guys

Do you mind if i join in too?  I've got my first appointment with the nurse for my first FET on 1 Nov which seems like a life time away at the moment   I've not been doing everything I should since my last BFN but i'm back on the vitamins etc today, hopefully the last 3 weeks or so won't count too much!!

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Lou B - my appt is 1 Nov too at 3pm x


----------



## Flames (May 15, 2011)

Hey Everyone!
I am getting pretty excited coz AF is due this week and then just 21 days to count down......mind you, AF is bound to be late.

Hbkmorris: I am sorry your plans have changed.  I hate it when I just get used to the fact that one thing will happen and then something I have no control over changes it.  It is good that your consultant has agreed to scan you anyway, hopefully this can give you some answers or put your mind at rest.  I hope you have recovered from your vino consumption.....!

Clairey:  I was thinking about you over the weekend starting your injections but time flies so fast that by the time I had got round to wishing you good luck you had already started them....I guess it is the thought that counts?!  Sorry.  I was wondering if I could ask you a question seeing as we are at the same clinic?  I am just a bit worried that my OTD is going to clash with a trip we have planned to a wedding in Austria, I can miss the wedding if necessary but obviously I don't want to.  Could you tell me how many weeks from day one of you cycle when AF started until your OTD?  The clinic said about 8 weeks but I added up my fresh cycle yesterday and it was more like 9.5.  I guess this is less involved and they know what they are doing but I just thought I would ask you.  I guess when I get AF they will give me a schedule anyway - is that how it worked for you?  I hope everything is going OK for you so far and you don't feel too bad.

hey there LouB and Catbob:  Welcome along!!!  It is fab that you both have your appts on the same day...Good Luck for 1st Nov and look forward to chatting to you.

Well, I am starting work at 11am today which is nice because it means I have time to go for a run before I go in.  I have really got into running since my failed cycle and am so enjoying it.  I am not sure if I will need to stop during my 2ww - I will ask the clinic I think.  Last time I did quite  alot of sitting around and watching DVD's and I put on half a stone so I am determined not to do the same again as it has been quite stubborn in leaving.....   

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## LouB (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Catbob - glad you're on this thread too.  I'm in at 2.10pm on the 1st.  how have you been since your last tx? 

Flames - hope af isn't late for you.  it's at these times when getting af is exciting - the rest of the time its not!  i think you should be ok to go running in your 2ww as i've asked before but i think every clinic will have different advice on this so you're quite right to ask.

Lou x


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, wondering if I can join you. I'm having another try with a donor embie. Downreg will be cd1-sometime between this saturday and next wednesday. Will pm Mini my details just not sure if I'll be starting a bit early for this thread.


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,

Please can I join you all - Today is Day 1 of Buserlin Injections and this is my 4th stimulated FET with my last Embryo at Blast stage   

Hope you are all well.

xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi the hof for FET was removed as some of the ladies preferred to do their own. Only downside is if anyone gets a bfn   then the lists go to the wayside.
I'm more than happy to restart the Hall of Fame if you all would prefer. It will be a separate thread that only volunteers can updated.

All the best to those just starting out. 

Mini xx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,


can I join you? Got AF today and should start DR in a couple of weeks for my first Med FET (the first natural FET resulted in my gorgeous daughter). I'm super scared but hopefully your support will make things bearable.


I'll try to ketch up with what is going on here.


Good luck to everyone,
Alraxxx


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Good morning all!
Af has arrived for me today so as soon as the meds arrive (promised between 10 and 3) I'll be injecting my prostap and downregging!
So hoping its going to be third time lucky-not sure I'll be able to afford another round if this one fails.


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Mini Minx - Is this not the FET thread Im confused


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Georgina this is the fet thread .... 
   mini xx


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

I am Michelle and Starting down reg tomorrow and  starting the rollocoaster ride again !!!  so here some        for us all. 

It will be nice to chat to you all 

xxxx


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello ladies
Welcome to the thread Hjanea, Alra, and Michelle.  Hjanea and Micehlle good luck with d/r.
Alra I'm waiting for my AF to start tomorrow so we are roughly in the same place. 
I've been hoping and    for a natural BFP for me but it doesn't look like it'll be.  Been having all of these weird stomuch cramps for the past week and was beginning to think this could be it but I'm testing negative so I think   is on her way.  Looks like it'll be a busy thread over the next month or so - good luck and   to all.x


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just a thought !!! in all this madness  - I have just done 1st d/reg as day 21 but what if ?? by some miracle I could get a natural bfp (havnt in the last 10 years naturally ) wouldnt the suprecur drug have an effect. Its day 1 and driving myself mad already


----------



## HezzieD (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi
Please can I join this thread? I started d/r on 21st sept!

Had my m/c in June and was gutted so hoping this time round we will be successful as I've only got one little frozen embie left with a 50% chance of survival after the thaw!

My last two embies survived a four week pregnancy then just dissolved away in my body :-(

Going for a blood test on 5/10 then a scan the week after. Then hopefully all being well I'll be going for ET!

Looking forward to joining u ladies for the ride!


----------



## HezzieD (Apr 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what d/r actually is - what does it make happen?! Are there any side effects? I'm not experiencing anything so far x


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Hezzie 

Down Reg supresses your hormones and stops your normal hormones in some way or other, the clinic then has full control of your hormones so after a bleed I will have HRT (hormone replacement treatment) to kick start my body again to build a thick lining for my embie to snuggle in to. 

Sorry to read your loss this journey is not easy (as you can see from my profile) but you have to be postive    and things will work out   

Last time I did d/reg I had a few headaches + hot flushes but nothing bad just like pmt symtops really so all worth it.

xxxx

Hope this helps


----------



## HezzieD (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks dreamer. I was a little confused what d/r was all about so thanks for clearing that up for me. I'm sure I can put up with headaches and hot flushes 

Sorry to hear you have been through a hard time too. It's not easy is it!

Looking forward to making some good supportive friends on here xxx


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
Yesterday AF visited and i am on the way now. I am so excited. I have started taking some Estrofem 2 weeks today i will be in Czech Republic.    .
LouB welcome to the thread. Hopefully this is your time!  

Hjanea, welcome to the thread and wishing you all the best in down regulating  


Georginaa, welcome to the thread, how is our DR going  


Alra welcome to the thread i bet you are looking forward to start DR.  


Dearner100, welcome to the thread and How is your DR going so far?  


HezzieD I am so sorry about your M/c. i can't begin to imagine how you must feel.    hope you this is your time.   how is your DR going?


----------



## HezzieD (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi sky-blue. Really pleased for you and glad ur on your way with things now! Wishing u lots of luck on your journey!

I'll be done one weeks worth of dr on wed! It's going ok so far and not experiencing any symptoms thankfully! I just hate needles though as I have a phobia of everything needles blood hospitals....! I'm getting through it though cause I just think of the final outcome!  My HB has gone away to Germany on business for three days so my mum has to give me the injections instead!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?! Xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I've just reinstated the HOF and updated all the info I have so far .... please please please PM any missing details or if you'd like to be added...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268226.msg4569988#msg4569988

          

Mini xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Dear all

As you many have noticed a new thread has been started for all current cyclers ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272177.0

Please come on over and offer your splendid support to one and all on the new thread. This thread will be locked at the start of October to allow everyone to move to their new home. Nothings changed - just a little shuffle to a new thread. It will be an ongoing cycle thread - so all months are welcomed.

Thank you for your support and patience.

Mini xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Dear all - in preparation for the thread being locked I'll be moving some posts into our nice new shiny thread..


New start        for everyone.


Take care


Mini xxx


----------

